# MY 98 SENTRA PIX



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

just finished my flip flop trunk conversion and bodykit tell me what you think

My car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...what type of rear bumper is that? the hole is MASSIVE! also try to hide the neon tubes alittle better so all you see is the light and not the bulb.

nice trunk, its not annoying? dosent flop around?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

thats apretty pretty cool


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

3volut!on said:


> just finished my flip flop trunk conversion and bodykit tell me what you think
> 
> My car


any problems with your trunk?


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

The rear bumper is BC2 style. The trunk is a tight fit to close but nothing major at all. About the neon I'd love to hide it more if it had anywhere deeper to go lol. But all in all it turned out to be a fairly easy mod especially for only $15!!!


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

where is teh rest of teh body kit all i see is the massive ass. im sure if you bought skirts the neon bulbs would no longer be visible


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

3volut!on said:


> The rear bumper is BC2 style. The trunk is a tight fit to close but nothing major at all. About the neon I'd love to hide it more if it had anywhere deeper to go lol. But all in all it turned out to be a fairly easy mod especially for only $15!!!


looks good.. you need some side skirts to hide that neon and also make it look more complete.

any future plans for the car ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> The rear bumper is BC2 style. The trunk is a tight fit to close but nothing major at all. About the neon I'd love to hide it more if it had anywhere deeper to go lol. But all in all it turned out to be a fairly easy mod especially for only $15!!!


maybe you could fab up some type of sheild for them out of sheet aluminum or something, then paint it metalic silver with some duplicolor wheel paint.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Not a bad idea but i do have side skirts (BC2) and a front bumber (R33) also. IM just looking for time so i can put those on. Future mods would be the rest of the bodykit, lowering springs, and rims.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I just put my R33 front on today im going to post the pictures later on tonight


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> I just put my R33 front on today im going to post the pictures later on tonight


is it painted yet?


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

unfortunatlly it is not but give me a couple days. 

updates


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> unfortunatlly it is not


why not wait until you have it painted? i have never under stood why someone would take a perfectly paint stock bumper off and replace it with an unpainted or primerd bumper?

also, just some constructive critisizem if i may. whats up with the stickers and the wing? i think you may want to re-think the placement of those


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im sorry man, but damn...heres a lil "constructive criticism" if i may

1) stickers HAVE to go...arent there enough hondas around already?
2)wing- ummmmmm yea
3) body kit (especially the huge hole) just doesnt flow
4) neon- any kind of neon is rice. period.
5) is there anything NISMO on the car?
6) the headers you have are POS. quality headers will atleast have the 02 sensor in the secondary so it reads all 4 cylinders
7) altezza tails- no more needed

im sorry man, and i know i sound like an ass, so if you wanna hate on me, i understand, but when i was all kitted and shit, people steered me straight, so now im trying to do the same. i respect your love for cars and the work you put into it, but some things i would change...in my opinion. peace man


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Its ok man every one has there own style and i hear you guys out loud but i mean its just me i like em so they stay no offence intended


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

again please dont take this the wrong way, im just curious.

the injen and the nismo decals...........by looking your engine bay over you dont have either installed on your car.......why the decals?


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Also it only takes a day or two for me to get it painted so im ok with rocking an unpainted bumper for a few days. It also gives me a time to get the sides on so i can get it all painted at the same time. and yes there are nismo mods on my car im not gay and rock fake decals but thanks for assuming anyway.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

The injen cold air i had to take off for emmisions i know i know. And nismo one came from my brothers spec v when he ordered his intake, exhaust, and something else i cant recal but i got like covers and mats and shit from nismo


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

good god get some SE-L side skirts...

Other than that it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

3volut!on said:


> Its ok man every one has there own style and i hear you guys out loud but i mean its just me i like em so they stay no offence intended



thats the way you should be man. forget the car- you get my respect for being cool as shit and listening to what i have to say


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats the way you should be man. forget the car- you get my respect for being cool as shit and listening to what i have to say


werd, normaly a newb would have gona ape shit on us already :thumbup:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey man, saw your car and it is nice. I notice that your car is an auto so I feel your pain. Since you're getting all your body work done first I'm assuming you will be working on planning to make that auto into a manual? haha.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I would love to swap to manual but i mean that is a lot of cash and I dont really mind driving an auto. All my buddies <unfortunatally almost all honda/acura driver> love my car because its good for crusing and even that they have me drive into a meet first just to get the heads to turn in their direction. I'm more of a "show no go" sorta guy. I'm much more into the heads turning when i drive by then hitting the hazzards.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

The neons look pretty good for only 15 bucks, but I agree, you should finish off the body kit with some skirts to better hide the neons.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I have picks of the complete body kit up now i know not painted yet but give me a couple days.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you get my respect for being cool as shit and listening to what i have to say


A-F'n-Men! This has to be the FIRST time I have seen someone take constructive criticism that well!!! You're gonna last here a LOOOONNNG TIME!! :thumbup: 

BTW - Not my style, but nice job and effort!!

I understand where you're comming from with the decals. I took my HS header off and Injen Short Ram off a while ago, but still have the HS License plate frame (too lazy to get another one).....just recently took the Injen license frame off and replaced it with my alma-matter's.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

3volut!on said:


> I I'm more of a "show no go" sorta guy. I'm much more into the heads turning when i drive by then hitting the hazzards.



i use to feel the same way. heres what my car USE to look like.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

If only i had an elmo doll mine would look that good lol!! Ya im sure my view will change but im also sure ill have another car to work with by then. But like i said everybody has their own style i mean you cant please everybody with the way you do things thats just how the big man made us, all different.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm faced with a question maybe you guys can help. Personal opinions, should I put mesh on the rear bumper or leave it open?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pete? said:


> maybe you could fab up some type of sheild for them out of sheet aluminum or something, then paint it metalic silver with some duplicolor wheel paint.



thats a "ricey" solution..i mean, c'mon, think about it.

and that comment you made about not understanding why people rock primer bumpers etc. is kinda lame.  when people dont have the cash to pay a shop to have the car for a few months so they can test fit the bumpers, paint them, install them again, they do the smart alternative and test fit them themselves..think about it..does it make sense to go buy a body kit, spend a few hundred dollars to have it color matched, take it home and try to install it only to find out that the kit doesnt fit right and then learn that u have to modify a few spots to make it fit, thus having a HIGH chance of fucking up the paint OR test fitting the bumper, cleaning up all the details on it, and THEN having a shop paint it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> thats a "ricey" solution..i mean, c'mon, think about it.
> 
> and that comment you made about not understanding why people rock primer bumpers etc. is kinda lame. when people dont have the cash to pay a shop to have the car for a few months so they can test fit the bumpers, paint them, install them again, they do the smart alternative and test fit them themselves..think about it..does it make sense to go buy a body kit, spend a few hundred dollars to have it color matched, take it home and try to install it only to find out that the kit doesnt fit right and then learn that u have to modify a few spots to make it fit, thus having a HIGH chance of fucking up the paint OR test fitting the bumper, cleaning up all the details on it, and THEN having a shop paint it?


???? i know all about having to test fit bumpers and it seems those things get on cars even when they dont fit at all.

what im saying is i have seen many many cars (at least around my area) with primered/gel coated bumpers for a few weeks. why? test fit it, make sure it looks good. if need be try your hand at making it fit better (snip alittle here, add a washer there) but then take it off and save it from any dings that may happen before it is painted. it also makes it easier on the painter when they dont need to scrub the crap off before they lay down the paint.



3volut!on said:


> I'm faced with a question maybe you guys can help. Personal opinions, should I put mesh on the rear bumper or leave it open?


i think it would be a good idea. find a good looking mesh made for cars (the home depot stuff is just a tad to "cheap" looking) and use either black (black would fill in alittle better and hid some of the supports and what not behind the cover) or silver.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, don't rag on the tail-lights. I think they are one of the better ones out there, I just ordered some for my car (but mine is all black too... so it works). You need to get rid of the stickers, they look tacky. Fill in that rear bumper with something, even mesh would work. That hole looks gigantic and mesh or something else would really clean up the look of the car.

If you're really into spoilers, you need to get a different one. I know you probably got that one from Autozone (i see it there ALL the time) and it just looks like crap. I'll sell you a drag spoiler (I think its called a Type-X) for like 85 bucks or so and it looks much nicer and flows better with the car. But thats only if you're into 'em.

You can make that car look pimp, but your gonna have to clean it up a little. Oh... and don't spend ANY money on ANYTHING until you get that kit painted, ya hear?


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Got the rest of the kit painted and also just got my tv and playstation 2 in will post the pics soon!!


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Post edited due to it's nature. 



- Harris (moderator team).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninja said:


> but I can't take anyone seriously without a 5 speed (or 6 if you're lucky enough). It seems to me that all that rice proves nothing but the fact that you have money to spend and no abilities behind the wheel. I'm not usually about the dissing, but wow, man... why not just get a yellow civic and a 3 foot spoiler?


wow that the most ignorant post i have ever read... have you ever heard of level 10 ? have you ever talk to Dr. Lew aka Ishadoff on the forums with a SR20 Turbocharged automatic.. dont be dissing till you get all your info correct.. in fact that an tuned auto tranny can keep up if not equal to a 5 speed without the human shift error. But in all serious comments like you said above does not belong here ever.. read the section rules first.

So i say to you quit being so ignorant and do some real reasearch.

3Volut!on nice job ! keep up the good work and would love to see more when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninja said:


> Hey, man I love the body on your car, but the interior and engine need some work. Namely the fact THAT IT'S A FUCKING AUTOMATIC!!! Honestly, man I haven't been into cars for all that long, but I can't take anyone seriously without a 5 speed (or 6 if you're lucky enough). It seems to me that all that rice proves nothing but the fact that you have money to spend and no abilities behind the wheel. I'm not usually about the dissing, but wow, man... why not just get a yellow civic and a 3 foot spoiler?
> 
> PS, how much were the Nismo decals? all the ones I've come across seem too pricey ofr a sticker...
> 
> ::edit:: yeah, only read the 1st page when I posted this, didn't notice 2 or 3. but what I say still stands! I'm all about the speed, and not methamphetamine man!


first off, amendment 1: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521 , your post will be dealt with, I'm sure.

2nd off. I prefer manual by far, but you shouldn't talk down to people with autos. I recall many weekend drag cars pulling off 8s with 3-4 speed automatic gearboxes.

I can say they're not going to have as much fun driving as I have in my car  but it doesn't say shit about the driver. Get over yourself, what makes you think he's tearing it up on the speedway?


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow man seriously i dont think i need to say much else regarding that but that speed is not my main goal. I get respect for have a wicked looking car let the rest of my car friends do the real racing i dont care. And if you cant respect auto's i am good friends with a guy with an 11.3 sec AUTO Supra and im preaty sure that car will fuck yours five ways from friday thank you. Its almost a shame that i have to deal with people like you daily on the streets.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ninja's post edited. I better not see shit like that again from anyone. I've doing a lot of banning lately, so don't help yourself get on my list of people I'll be banning!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

3volut!on said:


> Wow man seriously i dont think i need to say much else regarding that but that speed is not my main goal. I get respect for have a wicked looking car let the rest of my car friends do the real racing i dont care. And if you cant respect auto's i am good friends with a guy with an 11.3 sec AUTO Supra and im preaty sure that car will fuck yours five ways from friday thank you. Its almost a shame that i have to deal with people like you daily on the streets.


granted that speed isnt your main priority but a little bolt ons for your car wont do much harm and increase the speed a tad wouldnt you agree ?


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice Job 3volu!on!

While I'm not much of a cosmetic guy I certainly understand the heat you get for going in a different direction with a project.

The auto comment was just silly! A level10 auto trannie would absolutely kill in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Okay, maybe I shouldn't post when I'm sleep deprived and on too much RedBull. Yes, Evolution, your car does look sweet. Stupid me dissing on the auto, I just find that whenever I've raced guy's with autos I've smoked them. I'm an ass. My bad.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

UHH TAKING FOREVER TO GET BACK FROM THE SHOP
Getting the whole car done over with a bright siver paint and having some dings taken out


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

3volut!on said:


> just finished my flip flop trunk conversion and bodykit tell me what you think


Would you like some natto with that rice?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> Would you like some natto with that rice?



umm, that was unnecessary  dont talk about rice man, i can flame you pretty bad on rice but whats the point.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

MY CAR FINALLY GETS HOME FROM THE SHOP TOMOROW!!!
Whole new paint and dents pulled going to look hot!!


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

nice ride...i just dont like the rear kit ...u should get some other rear kit...


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

3volut!on said:


> The rear bumper is BC2 style. The trunk is a tight fit to close but nothing major at all. About the neon I'd love to hide it more if it had anywhere deeper to go lol. But all in all it turned out to be a fairly easy mod especially for only $15!!!


$15!??! how?? where??


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> just finished my flip flop trunk conversion and bodykit tell me what you think
> 
> My car



My mom always said that if I have nothing nice to say, then don't say nothing at all... and I'll keep it that way.


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im sorry man, but damn...heres a lil "constructive criticism" if i may
> 
> 1) stickers HAVE to go...arent there enough hondas around already?
> 2)wing- ummmmmm yea
> ...


Yea same here just some constructive criticism... I thought i was the only one thinking the saem exact things... Dont hate me.. just my 2 cents


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

as most, I'm not feeling that rear bumper at all. However it is installed good. Does your trunk leak at all? I fliped my trunk on my old b14 and it sat up higher in the front just as yours did, so it wasn't on there for more then a few days.

Good job on installing the DVD player in the dash, that looks very clean. Overall, some good, some bad, and some ugly.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> as most, I'm not feeling that rear bumper at all. However it is installed good. Does your trunk leak at all? I fliped my trunk on my old b14 and it sat up higher in the front just as yours did, so it wasn't on there for more then a few days.
> 
> Good job on installing the DVD player in the dash, that looks very clean. Overall, some good, some bad, and some ugly.



The trunk is fine and yea the rear bumper is iffy but ppl got to understand it stays im not made of money!! Some ugly?????


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*HOLD THE RICE!*

Wuz up wit your Sent...lol.....that's rice if i ever saw it. Especially your automatic transmission ....thats what sets it off for you, along with those stickers...sorry dogg but you should consider another project with a different car. :thumbup:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

StanzanaianNate said:


> Wuz up wit your Sent...lol.....that's rice if i ever saw it. Especially your automatic transmission ....thats what sets it off for you, along with those stickers...sorry dogg but you should consider another project with a different car. :thumbup:


Does this guy bother anyone else? Your a dick, STFU if you just gonna talk shit.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Just like everyone else, I'm not digging the rear bumper. But i respect the effort and care that went in to it all.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok maybe you should take a closer look the "stickers" are now gone b/c of the new paintjob retard and maybe you should read the rules b4 talking trash!!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

StanzaNate, dont insult other peoples work when you drive a Stanza. read the rules as well.


> So.....leaking injectors are real common for our cars or what?...Even 92 stanzas? Maybe mine too...because i go through a lot of gas...especially when the A/C is running


 I remember you saying that  so dont insult other peoples cars. 

As far as the car goes. I like the car and the work that went into it. Take some advise well or with a grain of salt, do what you want to do bro.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

I like the body kit I was going to get it on my car but I decided to go with the extreme kit because I had neve seen it before. Sure enough after I got it I started looking around and everyones sentra has the extreme kit on it. So I give you major props for trying something a little different and as far as the back bumper goes I think its original I'v never seen anything like it on any other kit. The point of a body kit is to make your car look different and unique and I've definately never seen anything close to that and I'v lived in 3 different states, don't get me wrong I see it all the time on sentras but I'v never seen a sentra with a body kit besides mine in person lol everyone drives hondas and acuras and street bikes here


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

sentratuner said:


> I like the body kit I was going to get it on my car but I decided to go with the extreme kit because I had neve seen it before. Sure enough after I got it I started looking around and everyones sentra has the extreme kit on it. So I give you major props for trying something a little different and as far as the back bumper goes I think its original I'v never seen anything like it on any other kit. The point of a body kit is to make your car look different and unique and I've definately never seen anything close to that and I'v lived in 3 different states, don't get me wrong I see it all the time on sentras but I'v never seen a sentra with a body kit besides mine in person lol everyone drives hondas and acuras and street bikes here



Dude you are the man!! Someone finally gets what im after. What state do you live in??


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

I live up in Northern Virginia, with a b14 99. anyways, the body kit does look good. I don't agree with the look of the rear bumper, but I'm just saying that cuz i won't put it on my car. I have a Stromung and I'd like for everyone I pass to see what I use.
Anyways the R34? bumper looks good. Did you install yourself? The wing is a little weak. Maybe something thicker so the whole look can match. I myself like the R32 bumper. 
The side skirts are great. Get some 17s or something to get the whole look nice and tight.

http://members.cox.net/alexander2/sentra

I'm going for a clean look now, so i took off the wing but it left some holes and rust marks. So i bought a new trunk. Anyways I to have an automatic, planning to do a manuel swap, w/ flywheel n' clutch.. or whatever. That or get boosted or hell, even an sr swap.

anyways :cheers: for a good setup, looking forward to what you have next.. maybe we should meet up. I'd like to see the kit in person.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Its got a few imperfections in person obvioulsy but it still looks very clean. Agreed i really really need to get some rims on there but right now got bills to pay so i have to pool up money.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

I do understand, competely. What I wouldn't give to give the finger to all the bills i pay for to place it on my car. I would've been boosted, by now


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

I know i know, i could have SR20DET if i had no bills but they sure do pile up quick.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

StanzanaianNate said:


> What?!? LOL....... you call that work, that's rice gone bad dogg. Hell yeah I drive a Stanza, so what. Whatcha know bout that. I not even racin it fool, I just cruz and chillin it, you dont know nothing...Ill still stomp on that weak GA16, anyways stupid. Im not the one that's got a bunch of stickers all over my automatic car and still tryin to race! (Stickers=5hp) LOL ...C'mon...man, that dude isn't gonna get any power out of that auto. GA16....trust me...I used to have a 5spd 99 Sent gxe wit all da bolt-ons..it was real hard wit that ACT clutch..."with out annnny stickers" but it didn't hold any mid-high range power...So you better go ahead on, wit that weak knowledge..you like all the wack shit I can already tell...cuz you like homeboys' car. LOL :loser:


Ummmmm.....yeah, I can tell that your really smart so I guess I dont have to put this into little words......  It is not your place to sit here and insult other peoples cars when they put time and money into what they want, especially when Im sure that you havent passed remedial grammar yet. 
Theres nothing wrong with GA's and there are many that will walk all over you and your Stanza since you just "chill in it." Why dont you just do everyone a favor and sell your car and purchase all the Hooked on Phonics books you can lay your hands on, you need it. In the meantime, just lay off the guys car, because if you dont change your act, I can take an educated guess that you wont be around much longer. Have a good day stupid. :loser:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/a246/ohhgospankme/?action=view&current=DSC00177.jpg

Nice ride!

But I am sorry to say that, your chinese characters sticker is up-side-down...


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

stone said:


> http://photobucket.com/albums/a246/ohhgospankme/?action=view&current=DSC00177.jpg
> 
> Nice ride!
> 
> But I am sorry to say that, your chinese characters sticker is up-side-down...


 u kno... thats pretty stylish, cuz its embarassing to actuallly have chinese words on the car.. =]

but ahah i had a good laugh thanks for pointing it out!!


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Eh it happends not to consernd about it. A rare few will notice.

Also doesnt anyone notice that the decals are off of the side jesus!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

StanzanaianNate said:


> What?!? LOL....... you call that work, that's rice gone bad dogg. Hell yeah I drive a Stanza, so what. Whatcha know bout that. I not even racin it fool, I just cruz and chillin it, you dont know nothing...Ill still stomp on that weak GA16, anyways stupid. Im not the one that's got a bunch of stickers all over my automatic car and still tryin to race! (Stickers=5hp) LOL ...C'mon...man, that dude isn't gonna get any power out of that auto. GA16....trust me...I used to have a 5spd 99 Sent gxe wit all da bolt-ons..it was real hard wit that ACT clutch..."with out annnny stickers" but it didn't hold any mid-high range power...So you better go ahead on, wit that weak knowledge..you like all the wack shit I can already tell...cuz you like homeboys' car. LOL :loser:



HEY E_THUG, knock this crap off. Read the rules and conform to them or don't post. If you have nothing constructive to say DON'T SAY IT. Keep this crap up and I will just have to delete your posts or give you a time out.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

good job!!!! i think your car looks good....like everybody else said, the gap in the bumper is a little big, but if you like it who cares!?!?! as for the whole, auto issue....i drive a 200sx 98 auto and im perfectly happy with it. its not the fastest car but i still love it to death....im also working on the "looks" of my car....i would rather have people compliment me on how good my car looks than how fast it is, because i do not intend to become a professional racer....so speed means nothing to me.....i use my car as a daily driver and do not mind having a civic pass me up! haha......as long as what im driving looks the way i want....im happy! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

bLaSiAn_gUrLiE said:


> good job!!!! i think your car looks good....like everybody else said, the gap in the bumper is a little big, but if you like it who cares!?!?! as for the whole, auto issue....i drive a 200sx 98 auto and im perfectly happy with it. its not the fastest car but i still love it to death....im also working on the "looks" of my car....i would rather have people compliment me on how good my car looks than how fast it is, because i do not intend to become a professional racer....so speed means nothing to me.....i use my car as a daily driver and do not mind having a civic pass me up! haha......as long as what im driving looks the way i want....im happy! keep up the good work!!!


Thank you baby. Its nice to have somebody favor my car for once and what you said rings true for me too!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good now, all you need is some wheels, a small drop, and maybe think about color matching the side mouldings and mirrors. Also, on your exterior b-pillars, the black part is a sticker, you can rip that crap off and your paint color will be underneath, again thats just an idea.


----------



## Ev!L-aLphA (Sep 11, 2005)

yo i saw that front bumper on this other car i wanted to buy.. it was in baby blue and damn it was sexy.... if u mind can u tell me what the front bumper name/model is ? 

thanks!

and sweet lookin car :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Holy hell your car has a big ass. And no, that is not a good thing.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

The front bumber is R33 styled and the sides and rear are buddyclub.


----------

